# حاسب (آلي)، حاسبات، حاسوب، حواسيب (computer, computers)



## aurelien.demarest

Hi guys,

could you tell me please if in the following sentence the plural of computers is correct in the following sentence?

_Are there new *computers* in your shop?_
هل يوجد حواسيبا جديدة في مَخْزَنك؟

Thanks in advance
Aurélien


----------



## akhooha

هل توجد حواسيب جديدة في مَخْزَنك؟
(there is no reason for حواسيب to be in the accusative).


----------



## dkarjala

akhooha said:


> هل توجد حواسيب جديدة في مَخْزَنك؟
> (there is no reason for حواسيب to be in the accusative).



And if it was accusative, I believe it wouldn't carry an _alif_ in any case: حواسيبَ


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Thanks guys


----------



## ayed

*حاسب=حاسبات
حاسوب = حواسيب*


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Hi Ayed, 

thanks for your answer... one question what's the difference between حاسب and حاسوب 

Aurélien


----------



## ayed

No difference. They are both used.


----------



## aurelien.demarest

okay thanks


----------



## aurelien.demarest

akhooha said:


> هل توجد حواسيب



Hi Akhooha,

do I have to understand that the word "_computer_" is feminine in Arabic or is it just because it is a broken plural?

Aurélien


----------



## akhooha

حاسوب is masculine, but حواسيب is feminine because it is an inanimate plural.
هل يوجد حاسوب
but
هل توجد حواسيب


----------



## aurelien.demarest

got it thanks Akhooha


----------



## Matat

aurelien.demarest said:


> got it thanks Akhooha



It seems most things have been answered here. I just want to clarify one thing.  حواسيب is in the nominative case because it is the subject, not the object. Remember Arabic does a lot of Verb-Subject-Object order. Second, it would be حواسيبُ in the nominative case (not حواسيبٌ) because it is a diptote. Third, if you ever want to know what the plural of any noun is, just go to www.almaany.com and from there, click on the tab that says معجم عربي عربي. Then type the word, and it will give you the definition along with the plural. Here is حاسوب for example http://www.almaany.com/home.php?lan...cat_group=1&lang_name=عربي&type_word=0&dspl=0

Your sentence should be:

هل توجد حواسيبُ جيدةٌ في مخزنِكَ؟


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Thank you Matat


----------



## elroy

ayed said:


> No difference. They are both used.


 Do you mean حاسب is used for “computer”?


----------



## Sun-Shine

akhooha said:


> حاسوب is masculine, but حواسيب is feminine because it is an inanimate plural.
> هل يوجد حاسوب
> but
> هل توجد حواسيب


يوجد /توجد both are correct.


----------



## ayed

elroy said:


> Do you mean حاسب is used for “computer”?


Yes


----------



## elroy

I don’t think حاسب is used to mean “computer” in Palestine.  People might confuse it with آلة حاسبة (“calculator”).


----------



## Sun-Shine

In Egypt it's كمبيوتر
The subject is مادة الحاسب الآلي
When I hear حاسب it's followed by آلي 
(حاسب آلي)


----------



## ayed

elroy said:


> I don’t think حاسب is used to mean “computer” in Palestine.  People might confuse it with آلة حاسبة (“calculator”).


calculator حاسبة


----------



## Mahaodeh

ayed said:


> No difference. They are both used.


I'm not so sure about that. Maybe it's common in Saudi Arabia but I haven't heard حاسب used for computer elsewhere. This might be a little more local than you thought.


----------



## cherine

In Egypt we use حاسب آلي far more commonly that حاسوب, and كمبيوتر even more than both. And we sometimes drop the آلي part.
The calculator is آلة حاسبة، الآلة الحاسبة


----------



## Mahaodeh

cherine said:


> In Egypt we use حاسب آلي far more commonly that حاسوب,


Yes, حاسب آلي but not حاسب by itself - at least not that I have heard. This is in opposition to hearing both آلة حاسبة and حاسبة by itself (the latter mostly in everyday speech, the former in writing).



cherine said:


> And we sometimes drop the آلي part.


You mean in common speech? This is interesting, I did not know that. I may read حاسب آلي وحاسوب but in common speech it's almost exclusively كمبيوتر.


----------



## Sun-Shine

I didn't hear حاسب alone before in Egypt.
As I said it's كمبيوتر and if we speak in fusha we say حاسب آلي and حاسوب .


----------



## She'lock Holmes

Unless you're taking an exam where جهاز الكمبيوتر would be marked 'wrong', I'd advise something more natural like كمبيوتر or if you want to be formal جهاز/أجهزة الكمبيوتر instead of the more-artificial word حاسوب or حاسب آلي, even in Fusha.


----------



## cherine

sun_shine 331995 said:


> I didn't hear حاسب alone before in Egypt.
> As I said it's كمبيوتر and if we speak in fusha we say حاسب آلي and حاسوب .


Yes, we all agree that كمبيوتر is far more common in speech. And while حاسب آلي is rarely used in spoken EA, you sometimes hear it used when referring to the school subject عندنا حصة/امتحان حاسب (usually dropping the آلي part) or when referring to the computerized service in governmental offices سجّل دي في الحاسب، حيدخّل البيانات في الحاسب or things like that.



She'lock Holmes said:


> Unless you're taking an exam where جهاز الكمبيوتر would be marked 'wrong', I'd advise something more natural like كمبيوتر or if you want to be formal جهاز/أجهزة الكمبيوتر instead of the more-artificial word حاسوب or حاسب آلي, even in Fusha.


Thank you for the valuable advise, She'lock, but please note that we're talking about actual usage. People often mix English loan words with their arabized form, there's nothing wrong with that. Besides, حاسب آلي and حاسوب have been used for decades now, so it's hard to call them artificial.


----------



## She'lock Holmes

cherine said:


> Thank you for the valuable advise, She'lock, but please note that we're talking about actual usage. People often mix English loan words with their arabized form, there's nothing wrong with that. Besides, حاسب آلي and حاسوب have been used for decades now, so it's hard to call them artificial.


I did refer to the actual usage. A fast search on google gave me three million hits on جهاز الكمبيوتر, which made its way to an article on aljazeera, but only three hundred thousand on جهاز الحاسوب. The three terms exist in Fusha.


----------



## cherine

Please read my post again. I didn't say that حاسوب is more used, I said we can't say it's an artificial term because it is used, even if less commonly.


----------

